# Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?



## Malusch (23. Januar 2017)

*Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Hallo, 
gestern habe ich mich damit beschäftigt, wie ich einen Linux-Rechner als Email server ( also nur speichern von emails vom Anbieter) einrichte. Das scheint mir recht einfach. Jedoch habe ich auf Granit gebissen als ich einen kostenlosen Weg gesucht habe eine eigene Domain zu hosten. Ich ersuche deshalb euch.
Ich bin kompletter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet. Wenn es im Netz iwo eine Anleitung gibt wäre ich auch für diese sehr dankbar. Oder wenn es überhaupt nicht funktioniert sagt es eben. 
Bin um Jede Hilfe Dankbar.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es lieber.

Das sicher zu halten ist die eine Sache, Performance eine ganz andere.


----------



## Turbo1993 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Erstmal, es funktioniert. Die ganze Geschichte ist aber wirklich nicht so einfach. Im Prinzip gibt es zwei Dinge, die du erledigen musst.
1) Du musst dein System über eine Domain zugreifbar machen. Dazu bietet sich der Dienst Noip (Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP) an. Dort kannst du dir eine Subdomain kostenlos erstellen und hinterlegen, über welche IP dein Rechner erreichbar ist. (Je nachdem, ob du eine statistische IP hast oder eine dynamische, reicht es einmal die IP einzutragen oder dein Server muss sich darum kümmern, dass die IP aktuell bleibt -> dazu kannst du ddclient unter Linux verwenden (DDNS-Clients › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de))
2) Der zweite Schritte ist es, den E-Mail Dienst einzurichten. Wie das funktioniert, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich selber noch keinen eingerichtet habe.

Ein Tipp noch, du kannst jederzeit über deine globale IP auf dein System zugreifen (https://www.iplocation.net/find-ip-address). Vorraumsetzung ist nur, dass du Portweiterleitung in deinen Router für den passenden Dienst eingestellt hast. Zum Beispiel kannst du temporär einen Apache auf deinen Server installieren und den Port 80 freigeben. Dann kannst du über deine globale IP im Browser auf eine automatisch generierte Seite von Apache zugreifen. Wenn du dann die Domain-Geschichte hin bekommen hast, funktioniert das auch über eine Web-Adresse. Aber nicht vergessen, sofern du den Apache nicht weiter verwendest, alles danach wieder abschalten. Die Dinger sind nicht automatisch komplett abgesichert.

Eine Sache sei noch anzumerken. Diese ganze Aktion ist nicht Trivial und wird auch nicht eben so mal laufen. Bei mir dauert es ca. eine Woche pro komplett neuen Dienst, bis alles läuft und abgesichert ist. Und Langzeitpflege braucht das alles auch. Also, wenn du vor hast, das System Produktiv einzusetzen, musst du dich auch darauf einstellen, immer wieder Zeit in Pflege des Systems zu investieren.


----------



## Malusch (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe heute Abend werde ich mich mal hinsetzen und schauen, ob ich heute mal vlt einen Ansatz hinbekomme


----------



## fotoman (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Na dann viel Spaß dabei, das ganze auch so ans Laufen zu bekommen, dass "normale" Mailserver die Mails von einer solchen dynamischen IP akzeptieren. In der Regel ist das seit mind 15 Jahren nicht mehr üblich, aber Ausnahmen, denen nicht nur potentielle Spam-Lieferanten egal sind, mag es geben.

Sonst hilft nur sowas
Sending email from a dynamic IP address
und die Hoffnung, dass der Mail-Relay jede beliebige Absenderadresse akzeptiert.


----------



## failwell (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Eine feste IP Adresse wäre wirklich besser, weil das einiges an Problemen auflöst. Aber du möchtest ja gern kostenlos vorgehen - das macht es nicht einfacher. 

Wenn Du eine eigene Domain kostenfrei möchtest, ist gerade bei ständig wechselnder IP der Weg von Turbo1993 der richtige. Das sind allerdings Subdomains. Mir ist kein Weg bekannt, eine Top-Level Domain kostenfrei zu erhalten, außer dass sie vielleicht jemand sponsort. Die Domains werden ja von den Vergabestellen an Registrare verteilt. Registrare sind in der Regel ISP's - also Firmen die Internet Dienstleistungen bereitstellen. Zumal dann das Problem der sich ständig ändernden IP Adresse noch nicht gelöst wäre.

Meine wichtigste Frage ist aber, wie alt die Hardware tatsächlich ist. Es gibt zwar auch Distros für alte Hardware, allerdings wird dann oftmals ein großer Teil der Software nicht mehr unterstützt - von Auto Upgrading ganz zu schweigen. Ein stabiler und sicher laufender Server sollte allerdings möglichst aktuelle Software verwenden. Das Kompilieren von alten Programmen von Hand fordert auf jeden Fall Erfahrung und Durchhaltewillen.


----------



## bingo88 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*



failwell schrieb:


> Meine wichtigste Frage ist aber, wie alt die Hardware tatsächlich ist. Es gibt zwar auch Distros für alte Hardware, allerdings wird dann oftmals ein großer Teil der Software nicht mehr unterstützt - von Auto Upgrading ganz zu schweigen. Ein stabiler und sicher laufender Server sollte allerdings möglichst aktuelle Software verwenden. Das Kompilieren von alten Programmen von Hand fordert auf jeden Fall Erfahrung und Durchhaltewillen.


Das ist kein Problem, ein aktuelles Server-Linux läuft auch noch auf fast 20 Jahre alter Hardware. Je nach Desktopumgebung kann man sogar eine GUI nutzen. Ich kenne auch keine aktuelle Distro, bei der nicht halbwegs aktuelle Software dabei ist. Klar, bei Debian oder CentOS ist die immer ein bisschen abgehangen, das ist aber halt deren Philosophie.

Dynamische IPs machen in der Regel tatsächlich ein Problem, es gibt aber einen Trick, wie man das umgehen kann: Ein Smart-Host. Hierbei sendet dein Mailserver die Mails nicht direkt an die Zielsysteme (was bei dyn IPs oft wegen Spam abgewiesen wird), sondern zunächst an einen "vertrauenswürdigen" Server. Dieser dient als Relay Server, leitet die Mails also an die eigentlichen Zielsysteme weiter. Das kann beispielsweise der Mailserver deines Internetanbieters sein. Da muss man mal in die AGBs gucken, was da erlaubt ist. So ein Setup betreibe ich nämlich auch. Für eine Top Level Domain wirst du aber Geld ausgeben müssen, die gibt es nicht umsonst. Das sind für eine de-Domain aber nur ein paar Euro im Jahr, das kann man verkraften.

Ein Mailserver muss aber wirklich gut abgesichert sein. Wenn da jemand Spam drüber verschickt, kann das schnell richtig Ärger geben. Das ist nichts, was man so nebenbei vor sich hin dümpeln lässt.


----------



## lowskill (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

So lange man nicht wählerisch ist, gibt es auch kostenlose Domains: Freenom - Ein Name fur Jedermann


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Ein Hosting für ein paar Euro im Monat kommt dich vermutlich günstiger als selbst einen Server zu betreiben.
Denn du hast die Stromkosten, den Aufwand den du in die Wartung investieren musst etc.
Bei einem Hosting hast du (normalerweise ^^ ) fähige Leute die sich um den Betrieb und Sicherheit kümmern.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

nim dir nen raspberry pi 3, nen usb-stick dran zum auslagern, dann hollste dir bei no-ip ne feste adresse, dann haste nen server zuhause, der 5w verbraucht


----------



## failwell (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem, ein aktuelles Server-Linux läuft auch noch auf fast 20 Jahre alter Hardware. Je nach Desktopumgebung kann man sogar eine GUI nutzen. Ich kenne auch keine aktuelle Distro, bei der nicht halbwegs aktuelle Software dabei ist. Klar, bei Debian oder CentOS ist die immer ein bisschen abgehangen, das ist aber halt deren Philosophie.



Sicher, mit genug Energie schaffst du das. Der Knackpunkt ist doch aber, dass die aktuellen Versionen der Programme meist viel mehr RAM, CPU Leistung oder Festplattenspeicher benötigen, als ein 486er oder Pentium 1 hergeben. Und ums Kompilieren der Distro kommst du da nicht herum. Immerhin musst du die komplett abgespeckt installieren...


----------



## bingo88 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Ich rede von einem Server-Linux ohne GUI, beispielsweise Ubuntu Server. Läuft so von der CD installiert beispielsweise auf einem HP Proliant DL360 G2 mit 2x 1.4 GHz Pentium III, 2 GB RAM und 2x 18 GB HDD wunderbar (LAMP Stack) ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen. Da muss ich nichts kompilieren. Bei einem Linux mit GUI sieht das natürlich anders aus, das habe ich aber auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe allerdings auch ein garfisches Xubuntu 16.04 auf einem Athlon XP 2400 mit 1 GB RAM, das läuft auch soweit nutzbar, außer man will sich Youtube Videos ansehen.


----------



## failwell (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> ... Läuft so von der CD installiert beispielsweise auf einem HP Proliant DL360 G2 mit 2x 1.4 GHz Pentium III, 2 GB RAM und 2x 18 GB HDD wunderbar (LAMP Stack) ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen. Da muss ich nichts kompilieren.  ..



Jaa, der ist aber auch nicht 20 Jahre alt.. ;P


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Ok, dann sind es halt "nur" 15 Jahre. Ich hatte aber auch noch einen Pentium 3 700 auf einem Asus P3C-E, der lief auch mit einem Standardlinux, allerdings hat da letztes Jahr das Board schlapp gemacht. Der kam schon näher an 20 Jahre dran


----------



## failwell (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eigene Emai-Domain,  E-mail server alles auf altem Rechner. Geht das überhaupt? Kostenlos?*

Ja, ich Klugscheißer wieder. 

Du hast schon Recht, es geht theoretisch. Aber umso älter die Hardware wird, umso schwerer wird es auch, da noch etwas zum Laufen zu bekommen. Besonders wenn man keine Vorerfahrung hat.


----------

